# NTA Minnesota Convention



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

The wife and I just booked hotel reservations for the August convention in Owatonna. :woohoo:

How many have been to the Nationals in Minnesota before? How did you like it? 

Man, I hope the next two months go by quickly!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

Im jealous! Ive never been, almost went last yr. maybe still can talk my better half into it this yr


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

It makes things so much easier, Mitch, having got the wife on board with trapping. As you probably already know, I've been duck hunting as long as I have been able to pick up rocks, but I was never able to get any of my wives too interested in it like I have with Melinda and trapping. 

With my previous marriages, I missed opportunities to go to Paraguay, Mexico, Texas and Louisiana duck and goose hunting. I can't just blame it on the four am wake up times either. Most women have a hard time mixing water and earth for anything but gardening. Add one part late wake up time, two parts accommodation of their pick and a pinch of friendly battle of the sexes competition and I found a magic recipe for vacations of our <read my>choice. 

Next year, I'm thinking an early Winter duck hunt for teal in the Yucatan peninsula with poolside afternoon seafood dinners served with margaritas is in order. However, the wife is no wingshot yet so my web spinning is going to include some form of bird hunting this Fall. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha , well im still on my first wife, so i got lots of catchin up to do!!!!!!! 
Mines been with me to the local conventions , been on the line a few times with me , but if there were other things to do there she would prob rather do it. I'll probably dont ever have to worry about her as my competion though! 
I'll have to do some homework and see if there is much else to do in the area, got 2 girls to keep entertained too!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Show up this year at Evart, Mitch, and we'll get a game of couples euchre going which may result in Melinda's influence rubbing off. You might end up playing couples shuffleboard with us poolside next January in the land of Tequila and bluewings. Ya never know...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I hear the pink paint is very cheap in Minnesota.!  :lol:

I will make it to another national convention someday but I don't think my wife will be joining me.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Spent quite a bit of time in Owatonna for work. There is a Cabelas there and the Hotel in the parking lot is a nice one.


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

It looks like I'm going this year. I can't wait! I'm taking my wife too. It's our anniversary that week so........


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Show up this year at Evart, Mitch, and we'll get a game of couples euchre going which may result in Melinda's influence rubbing off. You might end up playing couples shuffleboard with us poolside next January in the land of Tequila and bluewings. Ya never know...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Ive been sayin for yrs i wanna take a trip there, love to do some offshore fishin! Ive told the wife maybe for one of our anniversarys! I missed out on our 15 th last year, its in jan. that would be perfect timing!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

toepincher said:


> It looks like I'm going this year. I can't wait! I'm taking my wife too. It's our anniversary that week so........


Cool Matt! Melinda's gonna love this!

At least, right up until she learns about pink competition rule 37, subsection 4b, paragraph 2, which explicitly states, and I quote...

"Absolutely no competition shoptalk with friends, relatives, people who own wirehaired griffons or beagles, people named after horses, legendary cannine trappers with the last name Johnston, retired auto workers that own ADC companies, people you know, people you don't know, or other competitors, while vacationing, at birthdays, weddings, funerals, conventions, anniversaries of any type, or under the influence of adult beverages, especially "apple pie."

:smile:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Fur-minator said:


> I hear the pink paint is very cheap in Minnesota.!  :lol:
> 
> I will make it to another national convention someday but I don't think my wife will be joining me.


Mark, it probably is and I am afraid to find that out. 

Hey, you still planning to have a fur shed mini convention again this year? I keep wanting to come but the misses seems to always have plans for that weekend. I'll want to make it finally this year if you are.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Hey, you still planning to have a fur shed mini convention again this year? I keep wanting to come but the misses seems to always have plans for that weekend. I'll want to make it finally this year if you are.


 
I would like to continue the tradition. As we get into the summer I will start a thread to see if there is any interest and set a date.

I will fire up the grill and talk trapping even if only 2 people show up. :lol:


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

I hope you're not insinuating that I would be biased or more likely to help Melinda than other trappers say, like yourself. Just because you're not pretty doesn't mean I won't give you pointers like, make sure when you bed your trap it has a little wobble to it.
At this point I'm not sure which would be worse, seeing pink traps prevail and having to listen to the endless gloating (yes Melinda you are a gloater) or having to listen to you whine for the next year about losing.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I think the loser should wear pink nail polish and a dress for the convention, the following year


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

FREEPOP said:


> I think the loser should wear pink nail polish and a dress for the convention, the following year


She was going to anyways, Jon. Lol

I am really gonna try and win this competition for you guys. This way, nobody wearing apple pie glasses will embarrass themselves hitting on the hairy legged, ugly chick with the adam's apple. 

Ed, if that sounds like inaccurate forecasting, forgive me, but pictures of convention's past paint a pretty scary scene possibly unfolding. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

toepincher said:


> At this point I'm not sure which would be worse, seeing pink traps prevail and having to listen to the endless gloating (yes Melinda you are a gloater)


Tehehe





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

You're gonna have a blast. Your wife will too.

You will be like a kid at ToysRUs for the first time. Multiply Evart x 20. With folks from all over the country.

You assisting MTPCA run a booth?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I sure hope to. I haven't heard back as to whether or not there will be a booth. 

The wife, kids and I are all pretty excited. I told the wife that is a lot like the mall of America only outside with subject matter that really matters in life.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Sure hope they do a booth. Kind of lame to have the other big hitter trapping states with them and we don't.

Getting late in the game to sign up for one I bet though..


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Ed Lundborg was able to get us a booth. Now we need people to bring the stuff and work it. Dennis, I'll pm you Ed's number.

John


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks John! I am looking forward to pushing our wares. It will be interesting to see whom sells the most, Melinda or me. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

*SUPER GLAD* to hear that!

Way to step up Dennis. I'll buy you a beer in Evart. Plus I will bring the mink books that have been laying on my desk for a year.......


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Dennis, you might get some help from Dave and I. We have a commitment to another booth, but I'm sure we can spend some time at our Michigan booth too. I wouldn't feel right if I was all the way in Minn. and only a couple hundred yards away from our booth and didn't help.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

You want to take the whole trailer or just certain goods.?

Griff


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Mike-
I can take whatever you want me to peddle. The rig has a trailer behind it more often than not. It seems to get the same gas mileage regardless. The assoc.'s or mine, doesn' t matter. I just hope the association's has an extra couple sq. ft. on the way back for umm...ahh..incidentals. Yep, incidentals, thats all, Sweetheart, just small incidentals. Nothing big. :yikes:

Erik-
Music to my ears. I'll take ya up on that ANYTIME! Just bring the mink books, though. Nothing of the five critter groups.  I'm on lock down there. Lol

Matt-
I wouldn't want to go if I couldn't be seen hangin' with the video king rock star trapper. Lol. You tell Dave we all have alot of ground to make up in the apple pie sampling. The Spring beaver season traditionally dampers alot of things...but apple pie!?! Blasphemy!!! He ain't getting outta this one! Someones bound to get hog tied and bumper strapped! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Be careful trying to make up ground drinkin with Dave. I've seen more than one rockstar drink himself stupid trying to keep up with him. Last time we checked it took 17 Jaeger Bombs before he could play guitar anymore. You might be the one that ends up hog tied!!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Tell him to bring the wife. Don't want to be looked at with apple pie glasses and told I have a purty mouth. Anything's possibile with that white lightning recipe Carretti gave me. :yikes:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Tell him to bring the wife. Don't want to be looked at with apple pie glasses and told I have a purty mouth. Anything's possibile with that white lightning recipe Carretti gave me. :yikes:
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 












Griff


----------



## toepincher (Oct 3, 2010)

Yep... looked kinda like that!! I do have pics from that night but I better not post them.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

griffondog said:


> Griff


Is that Emery without a hat? And shaven?!!!! Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Poor Evert? No respect.No one works harder than him for the trappers in this state.

Griff


----------



## seaarkshooterwife (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't get the wrong idea. Dennis LOVES Everett. They were unseparatable at the bonfire. They have a weird bluegrass thing going. I don't think anyone knows ol' wind bag plays the fiddle too. Don't be surprised if someday he brakes it out sometime with Everett. Pray that never happens. Lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

seaarkshooterwife said:


> Don't get the wrong idea. Dennis LOVES Everett. They were unseparatable at the bonfire. They have a weird bluegrass thing going. I don't think anyone knows ol' wind bag plays the fiddle too. Don't be surprised if someday he brakes it out sometime with Everett. Pray that never happens. Lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Nice...sounds like I should have taken up a wind instrument instead. Geez...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

